# Anyone know about keyloggers?



## FML2011 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am considering installing a keylogger on WH computer. Has anyone done this? How much time do I need on WH's computer to do it? Do I go to the site I want to purchase from while I am on WH's computer or purchase on my own computer first and then am given a code? I have read about how the keylogger actually works but can't find any information on how the installation works.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

What are you looking to spend? How computer savvy is your WH? How computer savvy are you? These are important factors in determining which computer monitoring software to get. Some are stealthy, which cannot be detected by virus scan, and of those, you have to make exceptions on your virus scanner in order not to be detected. 

I'm using Spy Agent myself, but it has to be installed exactly as the directions says, and you have to have the virus scanner ignore certain files. But it's VERY stealthy.


----------



## FML2011 (Sep 21, 2011)

I wouldn't say I am super tech saavy, but he is probably less saavy then I. I've never spent a significant amount of time on his computer so not even sure what protection system he is running. I was looking at Web Watcher which looks pretty good, but I am just trying to figure out if there is anything I need to do to prepare before I purchase it, and if I do buy it - do I purchase whilst on my computer and then somehow I download to his - or purchase on his and then download from there? Just want to make sure I cover my tracks if that indeed is how it works.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I would make the purchase on your computer. They will send you an email with the receipt and instructions for downloading the program. Then download it to your computer. Then copy it to a flash drive. Ensure you have administrator priveleges on his computer so that you can install the program from the flash drive. 

Otherwise, if you use his computer to purchase, then you have to go through the process of deleting cookies and the internet history and still store the program in a folder under a different name.


----------



## this is bad (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been using super free keylogger. Sfk. Check cnet dot com. It may not be the best but its free. It works well for me. Captures screenshots and text. Text is not saved by date. 

Other free loggers capture text only and saves them by date. 

CNET had different ones and most are free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tommo (Oct 1, 2011)

Sasz said:


> I am considering installing a keylogger on WH computer. Has anyone done this?


You freakin' bet!!!

She wanted a new desk computer for her new business so as I bought it I installed software directing the keystroke inventory to another email address just for me!

Let me explain the thing. I borrowed $150K from a pre-marital piece of property for this bizz she was keen to start. She began losing money left and right and the new computer was supposed to help her fix the problems. This software would kill two birds with one stone...me seeing how stupid she was with the investment, and the other was to sort out more exactly who she was screwing on the side.

Out of the $150K she started with...$20K went to setting up the business...and the $130K went to bad investments.

Or so I thought.

She had her brother set up a bank account with skewed info (he's a branch manager). That's where it went. It got to $141K with interest.

Now I know.

THANK GOD FOR KEYLOGGERS!


----------



## naomi105813 (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree,ensure you have administrator priveleges on his computer so that you can install the program from the flash drive.


----------



## Tommo (Oct 1, 2011)

Be lawful about it, too...that's my suggestion. 

I bought the computer AND the software in MY name. It's all on the receipt. This receipt, like all our receipts, are readily accessible by all in the files we keep for business.

My computer/my key logger/all in b&w...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

This is why I already keep everything locked down and encrypted, no CD/DVD drive, no USB ports running, no COM or LPT ports, no Firewire, BIOS password, Disk password, OS password(s).


----------



## Cindy1122 (Oct 9, 2011)

Try WebWatcher. It is the best software out there because you don't have to get on their computer to view what's going on. You can view everything going on from YOUR computer after you install it on the target computer. You can monitor what is typed and even see screen shots of exactly what they do on line. It is totally invisible to the target computer user. It's sad to have to go this far, but if you've got reason to doubt, this is definitely a way to help seek the truth.


----------



## Whattheheck (Oct 10, 2011)

thats looking like a very promising one cindy.


----------

